# Anyone use high racks or TopDrives?



## AddisonOil (Nov 30, 2015)

Do you hunt from the ground, in a high rack in the bed of a truck or from a topdrive vehicle?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Just the ground for me in Arizona. That's all that is legal.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

illegal to hunt from a vehicle or road way where i live


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Never seen anything like that in Michigan. However, for coyotes, we can hunt from elevated platforms.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

No hunting from any type of motorized vehicle here, you can drive that rig from up top!!! flatland only!!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Same as all others, ground only here cant shoot from a vehicle at all !!


----------



## AddisonOil (Nov 30, 2015)

prairiewolf said:


> Same as all others, ground only here cant shoot from a vehicle at all !!





hassell said:


> No hunting from any type of motorized vehicle here, you can drive that rig from up top!!! flatland only!!





sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> illegal to hunt from a vehicle or road way where i live





youngdon said:


> Just the ground for me in Arizona. That's all that is legal.


Wow that's no fun. Once we get on a large enough place, we never get down, except to retrieve animals.

It's nice being able to drive from up top. Once your done with a set, just take off to the next!

Also, it's amazing how much better you can see things from 14' off the ground!

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AddisonOil (Nov 30, 2015)

Short223 said:


> Illegal to hunt from a vehicle in Colorado, and I'm glad. Too many trigger happy backwoods ******** would shoot at anything that moves, including other hunters.


Haha I know what you mean! We only hunt private property, so other hunters aren't a problem.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

